# brute wheel bearings



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok when I got done riding this past weekend my buddy noticed my rear tire wobbling in and out and I could not tell anything but he looked at it this morning and said it was the bearings. I havent changed them yet and it has like 288 miles on it do you think that sounds about right? I will check when I get home. Also the belt light just came on all of a sudden but it was still riding fine no limp mode or belt smell coming from the snorkel. I cant figure out why the belt light came on mabe the battery is getting low I have no clue.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

If its not your bearing it could be that your axel castle nut is loose and as far as your belt light goes it comes on after 100 hours from when it was last reset. No big deal mine just went off a couple weeks ago. The only thing is i dont know what will happen if you leave it like this it may go into a limp mode after somany hours of going off. It is easy to reset there is probably a how-to or thread on how to do it if not i can take pictures of the wiring harnesses that need to be unplugged and switched around etc..etc..to reset it....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18

HERE IS THE BELT RESET "HOW TO" FOR YA:
THE LIGHT WILL COME ON @ +/- 100 HRS LIKE SAID ABOVE


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right on guys I guess thats why the light came on and I will check my hub to make sure its that castle nut


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have changed several wheel bearings .. if not replaced in a timely manner it will eat up the knuckle trust me i know this .. i use oem .. they are a little pricey but i have had good luck with them


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

American star has bearings two fronts or two rears for 54 bucs dont know how they are but thats what im going to try this time. I have to do all four.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Man everybody is going to laugh. I swapped my tires and rims for my brothers this past weekend and Obviously I didnt tighten them down good and the tire was about to fall off. good think my buddy told me cause I would have never known. How many miles are yall getting on your bearings before you have to change them? I probably need to go ahead and do it soon.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Always ride your quad around for about 10 min and retighten your lug nuts after having the wheels off. The lugs tend to loosen up on aluminum rims after having them off.
As far as wheel bearings, if you ride in mud and water alot you will have to change them more often. Big tires play a part in that also. I run 28's and I am still on my original bearings on my '08.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Been running 29.5 and now 31 outlaws since had the bike. Still on factory bearings. Depends on what day your bike was made!lol


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Your right about tightening them up after you ride for a bit cause I checked the other 2 tires and they were a little loose too. I havent heard any noise from the tires so I guess the bearings are still good. I have been running 28's 29.5's and now 30's on it since 08 so hopefully I can get through deer season without having to change them.


----------

